# Lift Jack and Tip Jack



## Shawzborne (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi,

I need some help with questions for a carps test that I am studying for, 

I have many theatrical text books but haven't been able to find a straight answer for these questions.

What is a Tip jack and how it is used ?

What is a Lift jack and how it used ?

Thank-you


----------



## chausman (Jun 28, 2012)

Welcome to ControlBooth!

You see those words with the dotted yellow underline in your post? Click on those, and it will take you to our Wiki, with definitions, and usually pictures as well.


----------



## josh88 (Jun 28, 2012)

You've already done the work for yourself. Take a look at your post and click on the yellow underlines under tip and lift jack and you'll have your answers

Edit: And Chase gets in just under the wire with the answer!


----------

